# Top 10 MMA fighters turned Hollywood actors



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just to let you know my article before this got over 400 views


> With Ronda Rousey‘s upcoming roles in the next Fast and Furious and the Expendables 3 as well as GSP‘s upcoming role in Captain America: the Winter Soldier, I felt it appropriate to look at some MMA fighters who have already made the transition from fighter to actor, in some cases full time.
> 
> The criteria for this list includes in-depth roles in movies and multiple roles and the actual ability to act. Because of this, short cameos of fighters just “fighting” don’t qualify for the actual list. However, they do qualify for this honorable mention list:
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/top-10-mma-fighters-actors/


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is a good one. Keep it up. How many articles are you pumping out a week. 

Arlovski played a bad ass cyborg! If only GSP didn't have such a heavy accent. He would be the next Van Damme. 

Is BJ in there.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm curious to see how GSP goes in Captain America 2. Although his character is call Batroc the leaper not Batroc the lay n prayer 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Rickson was not incorrectly listed as an Aikido Instructor. That's the part he was playing.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Shouldn't Jackson be ranked higher, playing one of the lead roles in a blockbuster movie¿


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly I was torn about whether to place him higher or not. It was grueling to get this list compiled. Though I knew the top three of four when I made the list.


----------

